
Show HN: Common - a real-time human translator bot for Slack. Feedback welcome! - rlau1115
http://www.common.chat/slack
======
mtmail
For those with adblockers installed the website doesn't load "Module
'angulartics.google.analytics' is not available! You either misspelled the
module name or forgot to load it." At least EasyPrivacy has a regular
expression '-google-analytics.' that keep the module from loading.

Randy: add 'Show HN' to the title because submissions in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) get
more traction.

~~~
rlau1115
Good pointers! Thanks mtmail, I'll look into it.

